# Help !!!! Antenna Information Needed



## Nolzman (Aug 29, 2003)

I need help. I was finally able to take advantage of the Dish 6000 receiver offer, even as a DHP customer. I also arranged for Dish to install an antenna. I just have to have one ready.

Some history, I live in the Atlanta area about 25 miles from the bradcast antennas. I tried to have an antenna installed about a year ago by HiFi Buys, but they were unable to get a good signal. I am sort of behind a hill, and all he had was the Stealth 3010 antenna. He was not able to get a good signal on any of the digital channels, so I opted out of the install. In the meantime, I have had some of the trees directly in the line of site removed, so I am ready to try to get a signal again. 

This leads to my question. Which antenna should I buy? When I did my research before I was sold on the Channel Master. Any recommendations on which antenna model to buy, based on my location. Should I buy a big Yagi, or an 8 bay bowtie? There is no homeowner association to consider and I can go big if I want. Should I get an pre-Amp? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

Nolzman said:


> Which antenna should I buy? When I did my research before I was sold on the Channel Master. Any recommendations on which antenna model to buy, based on my location. Should I buy a big Yagi, or an 8 bay bowtie? There is no homeowner association to consider and I can go big if I want. Should I get an pre-Amp?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


That channel master 8 bay bowtie (4228) is for UHF only. I think that you need an all channel type of antenna (UHF and VHF) with lots of UHF gain and medium VHF gain, the reason being that some of the stations in your area are VHF. In particular analog channels 2,5,8,11 and digital channels 10 and 12.

Channel Master makes this type of antenna too. As for a pre-Amp, I don't think at 25 miles from the stations you will need one. However you can always add one later if needed.

Also it seems that some of the station are in different directions requiring a rotor of some sort.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

You might want to try this site for some help:

http://titantvretailzone.com/rz/Ret...nPath=AntennaSelector/start.asp&pid=rzdefault


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

Also try http://www.avsforum.com.

The Stealth Antenna is worse than using a wire dipole. I couldn't pull in a thing with it. But, if you are behind a hill, remember that height is crutial and even the best antenna might not get you an acceptable signal, if you aren't high enough. Install on a tri-pod on the peak of your house! Good luck.


----------



## ericha (Jan 21, 2003)

Take a look at www.antennaweb.org. This gives specific recommendations, based on your location & where the local TV stations are.


----------

